# Is my Swordtail pregnant?



## calebs07 (Nov 19, 2012)

I have had this female in a tank with one male and another female. i just purchased two more swords and also got a breeding box. Just stuck her in there today because she is showing signs of pregnancy but am not for sure. Can someone please help settle this for me?


----------



## calebs07 (Nov 19, 2012)

Also, sorry the second picture is sideways


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Shes not close, let her out. Her stomach will look very boxy, and she will get MUCH fatter than that.


----------



## calebs07 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just had her in there to take pictures. She moves around way to fast to get a clear shot of her. And thanks for the feedback!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Angelsmom (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi I'm VERY sorry to thread jump :-( but I need help and haven't received any from my post earlier. I have a gravid white mollie (any hour/day now). Problem is I need to do the water change and i'm worried it might cause her to much stress. Is it safe to do the water change now?, or should I wait? 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

